# Buffa racconta il Mondiale 1986. Video



## Fabry_cekko (17 Maggio 2014)

Federico Buffa ogni sabato alle 23:30 racconta un Mondiale. Ecco il racconto sul Torneo che ha fatto diventare Leggenda Diego Armando Maradona

Video al Secondo Post


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Maggio 2014)




----------



## raducioiu (17 Maggio 2014)

Molto bello, ho apprezzato come abbia dato spazio a curiosità riguardanti anche le squadre in secondo piano.
Non ho gradito troppo la musica, un po' invasiva.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Maggio 2014)

Bellissimo!!! Da notare come sempre la passione che ci mette Buffa nel raccontare ogni dettaglio su qualsiasi argomento gli capita di raccontare.


----------

